# Djent = Ibanez Promo Ad (Chimp Spanner & Tesseract)



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 10, 2011)

Djent as in genre?!?! JK


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, I dont have a smart-phone to scan "what is djent?"


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 10, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Djent as in genre?!?! JK



Scan the QR code, we will find out once and for all if djent is a genre.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 10, 2011)

This ad makes Ibanez look like they have a fetish for black guitars. In the case of their 8s, I guess that would be true, wouldn't it?


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Is Paul even endorsed by Ibanez? I know that's pretty much all he owns, but I didn't know he has endorsement...


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay, I scanned the QR code.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 10, 2011)

Djentlemen,we got trolled.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 10, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Okay, I scanned the QR code.



First: Holy shit, get a new phone.
Second: I guess Ibanez ended the debate for us.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 10, 2011)

IMPOSSIBLE I SAY!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

All I can say is, it looks like a real nice photoshop project. 
No Ibanez ad layout would be that clumsy.


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2011)

Y U NO S SERIES IBANEZ? S7420 NOT DJENT ENOUGH FOR YOU?!?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 10, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> All I can say is, it looks like a real nice photoshop project.
> No Ibanez ad layout would be that clumsy.



It does look like an ad Ibanez would do, but still, something odd about it...


----------



## JamesM (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure if troll.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

Dan said:


> Y U NO S SERIES IBANEZ? S7420 NOT DJENT ENOUGH FOR YOU?!?


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 10, 2011)

Hehe yeah guys it's legit - you can find it in the current issue of total guitar magazine. And I have indeed joined forces with Ibanez! Just need to actually get a guitar now


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 10, 2011)

got it from yer facebewk ^


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> Hehe yeah guys it's legit - you can find it in the current issue of total guitar magazine. And I have indeed joined forces with Ibanez! Just need to actually get a guitar now


 
Ok man I guess that clears shit up then, thanks Chimp


----------



## Tisca (Oct 10, 2011)

Ibanez - comes in both colors, grey AND black.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess I'm not the only one ready to scream out my window that not all 7 and 8-string guitars need to be mass-produced in a color other than black or grey.


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


>



Looks like your thinning a bit on the top of the ol' head there Pual


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 10, 2011)

The end is near! lol funny stuff!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 10, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> Hehe yeah guys it's legit - you can find it in the current issue of total guitar magazine. And I have indeed joined forces with Ibanez! Just need to actually get a guitar now



Awesome!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

To be honestly fair, it was time Chimp Spanner, James and Acle had a slot in the Ibanez ad's


----------



## Neil (Oct 10, 2011)

So now that djent is mainstream I guess all the guys in the ad are sellouts..?


----------



## s4tch (Oct 10, 2011)

RGD730Z WTF


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 10, 2011)

they forgot jake bowen of periphery is endorsed by ibanez


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 10, 2011)

s4tch said:


> RGD730Z WTF



fuck!!! i thought i was the only one who noticed hahaha


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 10, 2011)

I am surprised they didnt throw in Jake from periphery, or Tosin and Javier from animals as leaders.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 10, 2011)

otisct20 said:


> they forgot jake bowen of periphery is endorsed by ibanez



It's a UK promotion (Headstock Distribution) :] but I can't imagine those guys are short of any love from Ibby in the states haha.

Yeah I think that 730Z is the closest thing you can get to a 7321 these days, but not as cheap! I still miss my 7321.

Also, yes...yes I am thinning. Although God knows stage lights make it SO much worse. I think if I lose much more up there I'm just gonna go mega short and get some wicked sick sideburns. Or a mustache. Then everyone can shut the fuck up about my receding hairline haha.


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> Also, yes...yes I am thinning. Although God knows stage lights make it SO much worse. I think if I lose much more up there I'm just gonna go mega short and get some wicked sick sideburns. Or a mustache. Then everyone can shut the fuck up about my receding hairline haha.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 10, 2011)

Dan said:


>



 absolute nob!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 10, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> Also, yes...yes I am thinning. Although God knows stage lights make it SO much worse. I think if I lose much more up there I'm just gonna go mega short and get some wicked sick sideburns. Or a mustache. Then everyone can shut the fuck up about my receding hairline haha.



All I'm gonna say is....


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 10, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> All I'm gonna say is....



Funny you should post this...I'm also losing my eyesight  And I look really stupid in glasses.

Not saying Dev does! I do. Not Dev. Sorry Dev.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 10, 2011)

All these promo ads that Ibanez goes for is always the current trend in erg. I still wonder why guys like Trey from Morbid Angel and/or Ihsahn never got this kind of exposure?


----------



## RuffeDK (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't wanna live in this world anymore....


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

RuffeDK said:


> I don't wanna live in this world anymore....


 
What the hell are you on about?


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 10, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> All these promo ads that Ibanez goes for is always the current trend in erg. I still wonder why guys like Trey from Morbid Angel and/or Ihsahn never got this kind of exposure?



To be honest, I don't even really class myself as a Djent/trendy player, particularly. I'm more 80's rock fusion than anything else  But shhh, don't tell anyone. I'm like an inside man. I'll subvert the movement from within. Have everyone digging on 20 minute Moog/Flute solos by the end of next year.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 10, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> Have everyone digging on 20 minute Moog/Flute solos by the end of next year.


 
As if I wasn't *already* excited for the new album....


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 10, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> To be honest, I don't even really class myself as a Djent/trendy player, particularly. I'm more 80's rock fusion than anything else  But shhh, don't tell anyone. I'm like an inside man. I'll subvert the movement from within. Have everyone digging on 20 minute Moog/Flute solos by the end of next year.



Please let that be true!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> To be honest, I don't even really class myself as a Djent/trendy player, particularly. I'm more 80's rock fusion than anything else  But shhh, don't tell anyone. I'm like an inside man. I'll subvert the movement from within. Have everyone digging on 20 minute Moog/Flute solos by the end of next year.


 
I'm guessing it's something people have tagged you with eh?


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 10, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> I'm guessing it's something people have tagged you with eh?



Ahh I don't really mind man! It's a handy catch-all term that encompasses a lot of different stuff. And really when you break it down, most genres are pretty stupid anyway. I mean Metal? My guitar is made of wood.  Best way is to just not give a shit. Seems to work for me!

(And yes Cameron, if you're lurking here, I just made that joke twice in one night. U MAD BRO?)


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

I just bought Total Guitar now, you were right man, the advertisement is just after page 24, yep that's right I just had to find out for myself £5.50 well spent.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 10, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> I just bought Total Guitar now, you were right man, the advertisement is just after page 24, yep that's right I just had to find out for myself £5.50 well spent.



Plus you can learn how to play Lithium! Your life is complete.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> Plus you can learn how to play Lithium! Your life is complete.


 
I already know how to play Lithium. 


EDIT: Ok I got rid of it, jeez some people today take things too seriously!


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2011)

That's funny.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 10, 2011)

God that's fucking lame


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> God that's fucking lame


 


Ouch! well it's not so lame now I got rid of it. 

Anyways it's nice to see some different artists on the Ibanez ads.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

WTF sorry double post!


----------



## GSingleton (Oct 10, 2011)

Figured there would be a floated trem RGD732X coming soon. Would be right after I paid my rgd7321 off.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 10, 2011)

If Ibanez=djent, does that mean Schecter =







?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 10, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> Ouch! well it's not so lame now I got rid of it.
> 
> Anyways it's nice to see some different artists on the Ibanez ads.



I was referring to the ad


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 10, 2011)

I djent on schecters and find that quite offensive, sir. '_'


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> I was referring to the ad


 
Ok man I guess I pissed someone off, I don't care though, I ain't gonna let that piss on my parade.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 10, 2011)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I djent on schecters and find that quite offensive, sir. '_'



I've only ever had a Schecter bass. And I didn't really Djent on it. I Euro-Melodic-Metal'd on it. But it was still a lovely bass.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 10, 2011)

Everyone abandon ship and find a new micro genre, this one is getting far too main stream  

Chimp if you can bring back the 20 minute moog/flute solos I buy you not one, but 2 entire beers.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Everyone abandon ship and find a new micro genre, this one is getting far too main stream
> 
> Chimp if you can bring back the 20 minute moog/flute solos I buy you not one, but 2 entire beers.


 
I wouldn't say it was too mainstream, I mean we have a fair few bands here in the U.K like Chimp Spanner's, Monuments and Tesseract that get publicity but you don't really hear about the "ripoff" bands though and trust me, we have a few here in West Yorkshire, not all of them are ripoffs though, there are a few decent ones especially in Leeds near where I live.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh god that was hilarious...


----------



## thatguy87 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you OP, for giving me my new wallpaper. /bow


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 11, 2011)

I love the reactions here that the word djent is now used as a marketing tool.  I guess it's natural considering how close this forum is to djent over the years. 

Oh well, at least it answers that old tired "does it djent" joke that still gets thrown around here.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 11, 2011)

I just caught this ad flicking through magazines at the newsagent, good stuff Chump Spanker



CrownofWorms said:


> All these promo ads that Ibanez goes for is always the current trend in erg. I still wonder why guys like Trey from Morbid Angel and/or Ihsahn never got this kind of exposure?



Ihsahn does a decent amount of promotion for Ibanez considering that he's not a touring artist. As for Trey, good luck getting that dude to do anything ever He was never an official Ibanez endorsee anyway, as far as I know.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 11, 2011)

DDDorian said:


> Ihsahn does a decent amount of promotion for Ibanez considering that he's not a touring artist. As for Trey, good luck getting that dude to do anything ever He was never an official Ibanez endorsee anyway, as far as I know.


----------



## Rotatous (Oct 11, 2011)

Ugh, I'm probably one of the few people here who still doesn't see "Djent" as a genre. 

To me its just a dumb buzz word for Math Metal/Mathcore bands that gets the kiddies banging their low string in odd rhythms.

Whatever you choose to call it, I'm also probably one of the few people here who doesn't like it 

As far as the guitars go: Black, black, black... black......  not for me


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 11, 2011)

At this point I'm used to black being my only option, don't you people know how to work spray guns? Its easier than playing the damn guitars after all.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 11, 2011)

lol^ truth



thatguy87 said:


> Thank you OP, for giving me my new wallpaper. /bow



np mate


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 11, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> At this point I'm used to black being my only option, don't you people know how to work spray guns? Its easier than playing the damn guitars after all.



But think of all the re-finishy-thingy guys that'd put out of work!!  I'd love my 2228 in like, burnt orange with black binding and hardware. Om nom nom.

Anyone up for the job? I'll pay in hugs. I give great hugs. Just ask my girlfriend. She'll tell you.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 11, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Want. That. Guitar. Naow.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 11, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> Want. That. Guitar. Naow.



I said the exact same thing when I saw it too.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 11, 2011)

crabcore = schecter, karatecore = LTD/ESP, sounds good to me.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 11, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Oh well, at least it answers that old tired "does it djent" joke that still gets thrown around here.



Not really, all it does is ask the same question in a different way.

"Does it Ibanez?"


----------



## ROAR (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, God damnit.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 11, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Not really, all it does is ask the same question in a different way.
> 
> "Does it *Ibadjent*?"



Fixed.

Also that's your micro genre,djentlemen!Djent played exclusively on Ibanez guitars.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 11, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Also that's your micro genre,djentlemen!Djent played exclusively on Ibanez guitars.



Djem! Oh wait...Jan beat me to it. FUCK YOU JAN!


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 11, 2011)

Someone tell Ibanez Djent is officially EMG Hetfield pickups now. They're soooooooooooo behind.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 11, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Someone tell Ibanez Djent is officially EMG Hetfield pickups now. They're soooooooooooo behind.



I think that's for the new genre Misha is gonna invent next week.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 11, 2011)

That ad is fake by the way. Just take a closer look and you'll see


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 11, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> That ad is fake by the way. Just take a closer look and you'll see


 
Try reading an earlier post of mine, I bought a magazine with this exact advertisement inside.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 11, 2011)

Mmmmm....I really want the RGD22127z. Damn thing is ALWAYS on back order for like two fucking months Djent on mofo's


----------



## orakle (Oct 11, 2011)

fuck all the haters

I like black guitars !!!!!


----------



## Rook (Oct 11, 2011)

Didn't Acle say no to Ibanez in favour of Mayones? I know James is waiting for his LACS though, looking forward to seeing that...


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 11, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> If Ibanez=djent, does that mean Schecter =
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funny thing is i saw attack attack live, no more crabcore and ESP 7 strings to boot.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 12, 2011)

otisct20 said:


> funny thing is i saw attack attack live, no more crabcore and ESP 7 strings to boot.



nope, the funny thing is you saw attack attack live


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 13, 2011)

otisct20 said:


> they forgot jake bowen of periphery is endorsed by ibanez





poopyalligator said:


> I am surprised they didnt throw in Jake from periphery, or Tosin and Javier from animals as leaders.



I'm really happy for my dudes, Pual, Acle and James! Glad you guys are getting the love you deserve!

Ibanez has never approached me or about any sort of promo, which is unusual, I get ask about my axes all the time, pretty much every day. I hear that the UK and US offices run independent of each other so that must have something to do with it. But I'm not a rock star - I'm sure they have their reasons!


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 13, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> Try reading an earlier post of mine, I bought a magazine with this exact advertisement inside.



My bad, sry. But it does look cheaply photoshopped.  


And wtf does "djent" mean? Is it even a word? 

I know it describes bands like Periphery and Tesseract etc.


----------



## Swyse (Oct 13, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> My bad, sry. But it does look cheaply photoshopped.
> 
> 
> And wtf does "djent" mean? Is it even a word?
> ...



Djent is the sound of a tight, metallic sounding, palm-muted, distorted guitar chord. It kind of sounds like "djent" when you do it.


----------



## Rook (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, tune to a drop tuning (DADGBE, GCGFAD, whatever) and play a power chord like you usually do on the bottom three strings by barring, then add a fifth above on the 3rd string as well, for example

D-----
A-----
F---6-
C---4-
G---4-
C---4-

I find it works better without the lower root note, you're effectively playing an inverted power chord like this (not in a drop tuning)

D-----
A-----
F-----
G---6-
C---4-
D---4-

It's a pretty old technique, but done under the right circumstances and with a good palm mute it sounds lower than it actually is.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 13, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> My bad, sry. But it does look cheaply photoshopped.
> 
> 
> And wtf does "djent" mean? Is it even a word?
> ...



It _is_ a cheap photoshop, but alas, it's still real.


----------



## JPMike (Oct 13, 2011)

This is official, so nice to see this!!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 13, 2011)

JakePeriphery said:


> I'm really happy for my dudes, Pual, Acle and James! Glad you guys are getting the love you deserve!
> 
> Ibanez has never approached me or about any sort of promo, which is unusual, I get ask about my axes all the time, pretty much every day. I hear that the UK and US offices run independent of each other so that must have something to do with it. But I'm not a rock star - I'm sure they have their reasons!



D'aw thanks babez. I'm really surprised about that dude! You need to tell Misha to quit hogging the limelight. Who does he think he is? 

Oh and also you ARE a rock star. Don't play modest with me!


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 13, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Someone tell Ibanez Djent is officially EMG Hetfield pickups now. They're soooooooooooo behind.




Pffft, Misha's new(est...jerk...) custom (...jerk) guitar (the Strandberg...jerk) has Lundgrens.


----------

